# Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

Hey wer hätte Lust ab morgen Nachmittag mal nen schönen Ansitz an der Maas bei Roermond u starten?
Urlaub natürlich vorrausgesetzt ;o)

Hab mir das heut kurzfristig überlegt, solang das Wetter noch gut ist und die Nächte noch angenehm warm und regenfrei sind!!

Jemand mit Erfahrung auf Znader, Hecht oder Aal wäre sehr willkommen, weil ich das unbedingt mal testen möchte aber selber kaum Erfahrung hab /

Ich selber komme aus Mönchengladbach und bin 24 und en ganz friedlicher Fischer ;o)

Meldet Euch!!!

P.S. Wenn würd ich vorschlagen so gegen 15-16Uhr loszuziehen!


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

mahlzeit pitchy!
 gute idee, bin leider nicht mehr so mobil(papa's auto gestern zurück geben), falls noch einer von den öcher maas-roermond-zander-erfahrenen dabei wär, und noch nen platz frei hat, oder so,wär ich dabei...

 fg
 mo jones

 p.s. : auto könnt ich bis auf freitag noch klar machen
 nur für heute leider zu kurzfristig


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

hi mo,

sorry das das so kurzfristig war .o/

aachen ist natürlich für mich ne ecke zu fahren....

also ich könnte nocvh diese woche an folgenden terminen:

1:  Dienstag von Mittags bis Mittwoch Mittags

2: Mittwoch Abends ab 19Uhr bis Donnerstag offen

desweiteren kann ich den ganzen Dienstag und ganzen Donnerstag falls ohne Nachtangeln wir nur nen ganzen Tag gehen wollen!


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden...

meintest du vielleict du könntets dir en auto bis Freitag klarmachen?!

Natürlich können wir auch nen Ansitz zum Freitag planen!!

Allerdings kann ich Freitag erst ab 18:30Uhr, hab vorher noch Fussballtraining, bin Trainer!
Allerdings hätt ich das ganze Wochenende Zeit!!!


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

jo
 das hört sich super an. ich frag noch ma zu hause nach. man weiß ja nie,was die eltern so planen.
 mit nachtangeln is mir eigentl. egal, musst mich nur wach halten falls ich einknicke(is was teuer falls man beim schlafen erwishct wird, hab ich gehört(180€))
 achso bis auf barsche auf wurm hab ich noch nie nen raubfisch gefangen,also null erfahrung :-/, aber die kommt dann von alleine.
 benutzt du vielleicht icq oder gibt es hier auch nen chat?


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

hast schon richtig verstanden...
 bis auf freitag kann ich den wagen haben,  auch abends denk ich 
 papa braucht den nur für freitag nachmittag auf jeden fall.
 wollt nur mal abklären ob der nicht sonst noch was vor dem freitag vor hat.


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

ich benutze auch icq: 263984791

allerdings kackt mein icq momentan immer ab und an ab, bzw. bei Neustart connectet mein icq immer erst nach na stunde oder so ((

naja


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

das problem kenn ich von paar kumpels
 echt ätzende sache (icq)
 terminmäßig bin ich ehr für die an den werktagen, will mich nur noch nicht 100% festlegen, bevor ich meinen vadda ma an der strippe hab, da schon in den letzten 14 tagen sein wagen zum angeln herhalten musste.
 aber 100% kann ich dir versprechen, dass wir das machen werden!
 is halt nur so ne formsache bei uns in der familie.


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

das kann ich verstehen!! hab auch grad erfahren ds ich Mittwoch um 5:30UHR meine ltern zum BAhnhof fahren muss und abends wieder abholen muss!! also wöre bei mir der Mittwoch ausgefallen!!

wie gesagt Dienstag und Donnerstag kann ich den ganzen Tag!


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

ich mach ma dauer telephonterror bei meinen eltern und meld mich bis heute abend wieder. 
 is das ok ?
 dien oder don ist auf jeden fall drin 100%
 will mich nur was absichern bevor ich was zu sage

 zu icq : versuch mal http://go.icq.com/ 
 vielleicht klappt das besser


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

hier noch meine letzte ausbeute: die grossen Brassen waren 1,0kg und 1,2kg


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

feine fische 
 hab am we in milheeze bei eindhoven geangelt und leider nur ein 45 cm brasse gefangen, aber nicht groß lust gehabt mir alles mit dem schleimer zu versauen.
 also ab ins wasser zurück 
 hab gerade alles klären können.
 was ist dir lieber? morgen oder donnerstag?
 ich würd vorschlagen tags über dahin, und dann kömmer ja schauen wie es wird und dann über nacht bleiben.


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

ja also tagsüber kann ich den ganzen tag morgen und donnerstag!

muss wohl mittwoch früh um 5:30 meine eltern zum bahnhof fahren!

also bleiben für mich zwei wege:

morgen sehr früh los und maximal bis bis mittwoch nacht gegen 3uhr

oder donnerstag früh los, wobei ich dann freitag erst wieder tagsüber nach hause muss

was würde dir besser zusagen?

wohin solln wir denn dann fahren?! haste ne lieblungsstelle oder so?


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

es gibt auch noch andere die auch noch mit würden...siehe stiff_cop und powermike
die würden dann allerdings donnerstag wollen, gegen 17Uhr

solln wir auch donnerstag? weiss allerdings nicht wo die hinwollen, denke julianakanal oder so? ich weiss aber ganr nicht wo das ist / und wie lang die bleiben wollen?! 

ach menno keine ahnung


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

ah sorry ich denke die wollen richtung maastricht und so

also mir ist`s egal...


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

stimmt du musst mittwoch früh raus , glatt vergessen :-O

 ne lieblingsstelle hab ich keine 
  ich war mal an dem oolderplas angeln bis mir ein kind erzählt hat, das der mit blaualgeln verseucht ist. dann hab ich nach 5h ansitzen in der schönen sonne frustriert mein zeuch eingepackt. und mich dem essen machen hingegeben.
 ich hab vorhin in den ab treffen in maastricht tread geschielt und was von noch mehr interessenten gelesen(falls ich das richtig gerafft hab) 

 dann lass uns morgen den ganzen tag 
 und am donnerstag noch mal 
 maastricht ist für mich näher dann kann ich ggf. am freitag vormittag den wagen zurück geben


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

also wann wo treffen morgen?


----------



## Killerwels (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

Ich würd ja auch gerne mal mitkommen aber ich habe keinen Erlaubnisschein für Holland  #t


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

jo
 hi das ne böse falle, aber da kommste recht schnell wieder raus :m
 ich hab hier irgendwo im board gelesen, welche angelshops in MG erlaubnisscheine für holland verkaufen.


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

jo kennst du jutta`s angelladen?! der ist jetzt auf der friedrich-ebert-strasse schräg gegenüber von der kreuzung und lidl!!!

da muss ich dann auch noch heut hin wenn wir morgen gehen wolln ;o)



ja wo solln wir uns denn treffen? erstmal wäre wichtig wo wir unsern ansitz machen?!


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

ok ich pack ma die karte aus
 ich hab gehört asselt am campingplatz soll nicht schlecht sein
 ich glaub sogar hier im board  gelesen
 also umgekehrt wär mir lieber 
 da ich mich nicht in roermond die ecke aus kenne
 was hälst du von treffen hatenboer yachthafen? das liegt so quasi in der mittee der maasseen .


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

oder wir gehen donnerstag den ganzen tag und sc haun wie`s abends wird mit den anderen!!!!??


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

hey der yachthafen hatenboer und auch der campingplatz asselt sind nur wenige minuten von meinen stammplätzen entfehrnt!! klar die sind super!!!!


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

@pitchy
 weiß nicht ich bin auf jeden fall nicht abgeneigt morgen schon los zu düsen, 
 was sagt denn das wetter?
 im mom sieht es hier in AC nach gleich regen aus :-/
 da ich nur mit dem mopped im moment das auto bei meinen eltern abholen müsste, sollt ich schon vor dem regen los.
 da ich am mittwoch vor hatte mal in kerkade zu angeln ist es mir anderer seits egal, wenn das mit morgen nicht klappt
 ich mach es einfach von dir abhängig ;-)


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

wat ist mit killerwels??? den könnt ich ja direkt von hier mitnehmen!!!!

muss er nur sich schnell hier den angelschein holen..39EUR für`S  ganze Jahr!!

Ich fahr gleich los zum ANgelshop, übrigens killerwels mein vater hat noch nen kompletten Schein für Holland...???...mh..ob die das merken würden?!


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

also ich muss jetzt los zum angelshop sonst bekomm ich kene köder mehr für morgen!!

treffen yachthaven ist gebongt!!!! wie viel uhr denn???

würd mich freunen wenn killerwels mitkäme?!


----------



## mo jones (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

also fahrn wir dann doch morgen ???
 dann mach ich mich mal auf dem weg, das auto holen.


----------



## Pitchy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Kurzfristiger Angelausflug an Maas/Roermond*

so bin jetzt los, ruft mch mal an 0177/2313945!!

killerwels...geh dir den schein halt heut holen!!!


----------

